# SCB Stingray / Mercury Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Another SCB Stingray hits the water.

Thank you Jake!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You're the Picasso of Texas bay boats. Awesome.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

That is an awesome boat!

That is the cleanest coastal dock I've ver seen....there is NO bird poo on that dock!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice. 

Why do you use Livorsi controls instead of a binnacle type?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't wait to go for a ride in it this weekend ! Congrats Jake.......Good work Eric, as allways


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

KEMPOC said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Why do you use Livorsi controls instead of a binnacle type?


good question?


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> good question?


Cause they are freakin cool!!!!


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*Awesome boat*

Sweet ride Jake, Don't let freddy in it. lol


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very Sharp Sled.... One day... 

Id like to see that same exact boat with raised console. Aluminum rack Cooler seat with flip down foot rest like in 3rd pic...


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

suuuuh WEEET!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Andco said:


> Sweet ride Jake, Don't let freddy in it. lol


LOL....That boat don't have enough room for all the ***** Freddy brings along when asked to go fishing !  LOL


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

you couldn't talk him out of that ugly ice chest? :cheers:

that is my favorite boat as of lately, it looks clean, simple, yet bad *****!


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

This is exactly the way I would want mine. Looks sick.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

are you rigging any of these boats with SHO engines? just out of curiousity...


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> are you rigging any of these boats with SHO engines? just out of curiousity...


Yes. We rig out some Yamaha SHO's. Nice motor's.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

NICE!!Just needs some slime


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone want to loan me some money??? Im good for it :biggrin:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Yet another SICK boat... Keep up the great work, SCB!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I think I would opt for a less expensive trailer and wheel package and put things on the boat like a bimini top.


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> LOL....That boat don't have enough room for all the ***** Freddy brings along when asked to go fishing !  LOL


Yall stop dogging on my boy Fred. How do you say feeding the ego, Nice boat.


----------



## Bait-Bucket (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for everything slim....turned out great!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

cmon jake lets hear some numbers!!! lol i know you had it out runnin this weekend...super clean sled.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, that is a bad arse sled for sure!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

up for sale.. wow..


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> up for sale.. wow..


Won't be for long...hurry.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Still for sale. Seems like something DSL would do.


----------

